# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Overtijd na noodpil, negatieve test??

## Deetje157

Ik ben al jaren aan de pil. Nu was ik 1.5 week begonnen aan mijn strip toen ik mijn pil was vergeten. Ik had geen strip bij de hand dus belsoot af te wachten tot mijn menstruatie en dan weer aan een nieuwe strip te beginnen. Ik heb een nood pil gekocht maar omdat daarop stond dat je die tot 72 uur kon innemen heb ik meerdere malen onveilige sex gehad met mijn partner. Na ong 71 uur heb ik de noodpil ingenomen. Vervolgens heb ik mijn reguliere pil niet meer genomen omdat ik wachte op mijn menstruatie. Dit is nu ruim 3 weken geleden maar ik ben niet meer ongesteld geworden. Na de nood pil alleen nog maar beschermd gevreen. Ik heb 2 x getest maar beide negatief.. Kasn het zijn dat ik alsnog zwanger ben of kan het zijn dat door de noodpil ik een menstruatie heb overgeslagen??

----------

